# Morgan Steaks!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

My wife brought home some ribeyes for dinner tonight and I was up for something new.  I had a bag of "Morgan Rub" that Cappy handed out to the participants at SOTB, so I decided to give it a try.  He said it's made for pork, but I loved it on the steaks.  Perfect amount of heat and it gave the meat a beautiful color and glaze.  Thanks Cappy!!  See for yourself!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

That does look good! The grilled veggies are anice touch too.  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2006)

warning...do not enlarge the final pic in Larry's series, unless you want teeth marks in your screen.

    My rub is still beta.  I still use Wolfe Rubon everything I cook.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 27, 2006)

Those look real good Larry.  In a couple of hours I hope to have my cook up on the board.  If the ribs turn out that is.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> warning...do not enlarge the final pic in Larry's series, unless you want teeth marks in your screen.
> 
> My rub is still beta.  I still use Wolfe Rubon everything I cook.


That is now my new screen saver :!: 
Or screen "unsaver" =P~ 
That was one hell of a pic Larry!!! Damn!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks awesome !

Wish I had some Morgan rub.  :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome !
> 
> Wish I had some Morgan rub.  :badgrin:



He said he only gave it to cool people and people in wheelchairs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2006)

it's still in development...it's only  like 3 weeks old.  I did it just for ribs, but used on butts last week.  Can't believe Larry used it on steak.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The gimps get all the breaks. :-X


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Looks good Larry!  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it's still in development...it's only  like 3 weeks old.  I did it just for ribs, but used on butts last week.  Can't believe Larry used it on steak.



It was better than you may have thought it would have been!  I made Wolfe Rub for pork as well, but now I use it on just about everything including steaks!


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":204r3o0s]it's still in development...it's only  like 3 weeks old.  I did it just for ribs, but used on butts last week.  Can't believe Larry used it on steak.



It was better than you may have thought it would have been!  I made Wolfe Rub for pork as well, but now I use it on just about everything including steaks![/quote:204r3o0s]

Ok would ya believe it works on burgers as well kicked it up a knotch , am saving Cappy`s for my pork butt i got in the freezer.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks real tastey!!!
I'm going steak shopping right Now  :grin:


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 28, 2006)

Steaks look great dude... 

I need to start taking more pictures when I cook.. Did a leg of Lamb on the rotiss on the gasser last night.. one of the best Leg of lambs I turned out.  Made a marinade of fresh mint, basil, garlic and olive oil and black pepper... twas gooood.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2j6vkj6l]it's still in development...it's only  like 3 weeks old.  I did it just for ribs, but used on butts last week.  Can't believe Larry used it on steak.



It was better than you may have thought it would have been!  I made Wolfe Rub for pork as well, but now I use it on just about everything including steaks![/quote:2j6vkj6l]
I even sprinkled it on popcorn the other night, good stuff :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I even sprinkled it on popcorn the other night, good stuff :!:[/quote:imqna6kq]
 Try some on your nuts sometime. My wife loves em that way.


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Try some on your nuts sometime. My wife loves em that way*.[/quote:13i2w9d0]
That one never gets old.  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Steaks look great dude...
> 
> I need to start taking more pictures when I cook.. Did a leg of Lamb on the rotiss on the gasser last night.. one of the best Leg of lambs I turned out.  Made a marinade of fresh mint, basil, garlic and olive oil and black pepper... twas gooood.




If you don't take pics... Then it never really happened.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one never gets old.  =D>[/quote:14hs5ybf] :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

